# WES ECA query about surname change



## kalyani89 (May 10, 2018)

:amen:Hi ,

I have just started with the Canada PR process and was filling out the WES ECA application online. I have to change my Surname due to marriage and all my degree/certificates are havig my maiden surname. Now according to new rules by WES we cannot mail the Transcripts on university's behalf and they have to do it themselves.In my case what will be the exact process to do so and also what kind of documents that are required to support this?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

kalyani89 said:


> Now according to new rules by WES we cannot mail the Transcripts on university's behalf and they have to do it themselves.In my case what will be the exact process to do so


Huh? Have the university mail them.




> and also what kind of documents that are required to support this?


To support what? Your name change? Just send a copy of your marriage certificate. You are hardly the first person to have changed their name after marriage.


----------

